# Getting closer...



## local hero (Sep 29, 2006)

Still need to finish the seam in between the canopy and tank, finish planting, and actually add some damn frogs. Thinking about P. bicolor, maybe half a dozen, hopefully the tank's big enough? (39" deep, 36" tall, 25" wide)


----------



## sam (Nov 16, 2006)

wow, looks good mate! nice size too-envious! :lol:


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice work. I like the hardscape.


----------



## lessthantito (Nov 6, 2006)

very nice


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Very nice, and building pictures?


----------



## local hero (Sep 29, 2006)

I took all the building pictures with a regular camera so I'll still have to get them developed then scan them in. The tank is pentagon shaped with the point in the back, it is actually an old fish tank i knocked the back out of and extended it about another twenty-four inches with plywood then sealed it all together with fiberglass resin, then I added a canopy and extended the background up into it. Ill get the pics done soon.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

Nice work! Looks very realistic! Congrats! I really really like this.


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

The hardscape is SUPERB!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

That would also be a SUPERB setup for some Golden mantellas...


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

That would be a SUPERB setup for just about any tropical frog! :wink:


----------



## local hero (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks for all the possitive feedback everyone, but I think I'm just gonna go with some hamsters instead:wink:


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

very nice! is that java moss?


----------



## local hero (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks, the back 1/2 is java and the front is the stuff from Black Jungle.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Wow! I sure am glad I stumbled across this. What an amazing job!


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Yeah, thats an awesome viv. The depth is fantastic and i'm sure the 'hamsters' will love it :lol: 

Cant wait to see the journal.

Regards

Steve


----------



## morphious (Jul 9, 2006)

awesome now you have to make me one


----------



## local hero (Sep 29, 2006)

*a few new pic's...*


----------



## volcom69 (Jun 8, 2007)

Looks great i really like what u did and nice frogs to good work.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

might i remcommend a wheel for the hamsters.... 8)


----------



## local hero (Sep 29, 2006)

*Getting closer... (update 7/19)*


----------



## spydrmn12285 (Oct 24, 2006)

Great selection of jewel orchids!


----------



## local hero (Sep 29, 2006)

*some updates............*

DSCF1317.JPG


----------



## local hero (Sep 29, 2006)

*1 year later, still working...sucky camera*


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow...that's definitely one of a kind. What's that one green vinish like plant with the yellow stripe down the middle? Nice color contrast in there with all of the plants (and frogs as well).


----------



## local hero (Sep 29, 2006)

thanks....the vine is varigated Vanilla planifolia


----------

